# Tiny holes in my peaches...



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

My peaches should be ripening very soon, I think. However, there a very small holes on some of them, probably due to bugs or something. Are they still okay to harvest and can?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Could be a bug took a bite and moved on or it could be a worm inside. They are fine to harvest and use. Just cut it open and if a worm is in there cut that part off. Then slice the good part and continue on as usual. 

We always used them and I'm still alive. I'd be more worried about the pesticides on store bought than a worm in a home grown.


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

I've never seen worms... the only pests I've seen in my orchard are wasps and birds.

Peaches are the only thing I'm able to harvest this year (no fruit on any of the other trees despite lots of blossoms), so I'm looking forward to harvesting them!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

An insect stings the fruit and deposits their eggs. You can expect to find damage inside the fruit. Still edible once you cut away the damaged portions. 

I was hoping my apricot tree would be free of the pests since I keep all fallen fruit picked up and disposed of. My neighbors trees are always so bad that the fruit can hardly be eaten.

Guess I'll spray next year to prevent the damage although I sure hate to.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

You might try googling pictures of damage from plum curculio, an insect that somewhat resembles a very small beetle. They lay eggs in/on stone fruit like peaches, plums, apricots, nectarines, and the larvae burrow into the fruit. You might find a small larvae inside, they tunnel around inside the fruit.

The only way I have ever rid my little orchard of them was to turn my hens loose in the fall and let them scratch and peck amongst the fruit trees and gardens all fall, winter, and early spring and only restrict them when I put in my early spring garden. I have not had curculio since. I do not spray my fruit trees either.


----------

